# Horn confirmation when locking car while engine running and without engine running



## cs135i (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, I did a quick search, and found this thread:

Car honks twice when locking with the engine running? 

I was really surprised today by this when I left the car running and locked it (105F! so I need A/C on for 5 min)

My question is, if this can be done, why is it not possible to turn on horn confirmation when locking the car (with engine off)? I am really paranoid and my car does not have alarm system. All my previous cars had locking confirmation so I am really used to it.

Does anyone know any possible function that I can look into to try enable the horn when locking?

The only thing I've tried is FEM Body - CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE changed to active. I'm not sure what this does :dunno:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE: horn confirmation when locking car when car is running.
Acoustical_Lock_confirm: beeps/chirps when locking car when engine is off (settings also in idrive when set to aktiv).

If you are OCD or paranoid about locking vehicle and want another visual confirmation, code your car to fold mirrors with FOB or CA if you have power mirrors.


----------



## cs135i (Jun 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE: horn confirmation when locking car when car is running.
> Acoustical_Lock_confirm: beeps/chirps when locking car when engine is off (settings also in idrive when set to aktiv).
> 
> If you are OCD or paranoid about locking vehicle and want another visual confirmation, code your car to fold mirrors with FOB or CA if you have power mirrors.


Thanks for the quick reply!! :thumbup:

Ah so that was what I did that made it honk today.

I coded the lock confirmation and it shows up in my iDrive, but it looks like my car doesn't have the alarm so it won't make a sound.

I also coded the mirror to fold and also the blinker will flash FOUR times to cure my OCD :bigpimp: But I still think a honk would work the best. I guess there's no way to do it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cs135i said:


> I also coded the mirror to fold and also the blinker will flash FOUR times to cure my OCD :bigpimp: But I still think a honk would work the best. I guess there's no way to do it?


There may be. But I am not sure. Most are looking for the opposite for reasons like pre-warming or pre-cooling the car while not disturbing neighbors.


----------



## cs135i (Jun 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> There may be. But I am not sure. Most are looking for the opposite for reasons like pre-warming or pre-cooling the car while not disturbing neighbors.


I park at underground garage so I don't have to worry about disturbing neighbors. I especially worry about it whenever I park at the curb of a loud street. Always get paranoid and double check the "stud" on the door has dropped lol

I need to keep looking for a way I guess


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cs135i said:


> I park at underground garage so I don't have to worry about disturbing neighbors. I especially worry about it whenever I park at the curb of a loud street. Always get paranoid and double check the "stud" on the door has dropped lol
> 
> I need to keep looking for a way I guess


There are a number of "SECURE," "HORN," "LOCK," AND "ACCOUSTIC" FDL's in FEM_BODY. However, I do not know what they all do. Good luck!


----------



## cs135i (Jun 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> There are a number of "SECURE," "HORN," "LOCK," AND "ACCOUSTIC" FDL's in FEM_BODY. However, I do not know what they all do. Good luck!


WOW many thanks! I'm gonna start from there.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cs135i said:


> WOW many thanks! I'm gonna start from there.


:thumbup:


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

I kno it's old but where u able to code it to beep while engine off? I don't have alarm either.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jhnblckwood said:


> I kno it's old but where u able to code it to beep while engine off? I don't have alarm either.


Alarm is what beeps. Cannot activate without 302.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried this code but doesn't work on any G's. Tried on G11, G12, and G30. Horn still on when engine is running :dunno:


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

I kno the alarm is what beeps but since the horn beeps while locking n car running I thought u could code the horn to beep when locking even when car not running. No? Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fhinfo said:


> I tried this code but doesn't work on any G's. Tried on G11, G12, and G30. Horn still on when engine is running :dunno:


You did VAM_HORN_AT_SECURE?


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> You did VAM_HORN_AT_SECURE?


Well, "VAM_HORN_AT_SECURE" on all three were all "nicht_aktiv" as original setting. That's why I felt weird.


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Any luck getting horn to beep wit car off?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fhinfo said:


> Well, "VAM_HORN_AT_SECURE" on all three were all "nicht_aktiv" as original setting. That's why I felt weird.


Did you try the following?:


VAM_HORN_AT_SECURE: nicht_aktiv
VAM_HORN_AT_SECURING_IN_N: aktiv


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Fhinfo lmk how u make out with it. I am unable to do any coding for a few days but looking to do this asap. Thanks for the help thus far almaretto


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fhinfo said:


> Well, "VAM_HORN_AT_SECURE" on all three were all "nicht_aktiv" as original setting. That's why I felt weird.


On older firmware, it was set to aktiv from factory. With newer firmware it is set to nicht_aktiv. I have not had much luck finding solution.


----------

